# I Want To Stangle Something



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

Its been year and yet my now 6-7 inch gold diamond piranha will not eat in front of me and is still skittsh as a MOTHA F***** soooooooo depressed. thought about getting rid of him but i just cant....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont do it man, im currently expiriencing the same with my mac he use to hit the food hard from my hand now hes scared of me sometimes and it gets annoying, but what i learned was to just admire them for what they are give him a break, any pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Try something new. What you got to lose?

Try something new. What you got to lose? Like tank size(ft print), darker background & or sub, no lights, or lights with tons of plants, or bare-ass tank. Turn heat up 3-4 degrees or turn it down? Tons of current maybe? Paint back & sides. Experiment. Find what your fish responds to & feels comfortable in.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

As long as he eats. You could try to remove the food from the tank after about 15 minutes if not eaten while you're standing/sitting there... Then after a few times he might get the idea and just go at it when he gets really hungry. My Rhoms won't rush at food if they're not that hungry, depending on their moods... But if they are hungry, they will attack it no matter if I am there or not. How often do you feed? daily?


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I got my rhom in Oct. of 06 and Ive watched him eat food maybe a dozen or so times thats it in 4 and a half years. I know it sucks. But I didnt get the fish just to see him eat


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in a similar position with my Marginatus and over the year since I got him I have considered going back to Discus at times but I'm glad I haven't because he's turned from a skittish thing to a little monster.

Try everything, I've found that good clean water, good aeration, some vegetation to hide in, a temperature slightly lower than the max they can tolerate and positioning the tank in a 'high traffic' area where he can get used to seeing me has brought him slowly out of his shell.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ive had my manny for over a year and still wont eat in front of me either. Once in awhile he will but I have to be sittn still on the couch for like an hour. At least he swims around now since I removed the piece of driftwood he used to hide under all the time. He does however go ballistic if the cat sits near the tank but if Im in the room he tends to hide behind plants.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

My rhom is slowly becoming more bold after 6 months. I removed her log hide and replaced it with a more open rock hide and she barely uses it. Just chills in the corner a lot but not pacing up and down like she used to and not afraid to eat in front of you. It took a lot of patience as I was getting pretty tired of looking at an "empty" tank.
Sometimes it just takes one little change I guess. Good luck. He'll come around eventually I bet.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

first off i would go to feeding home once every 4-7 days. keep the lights on at all times. offer food for 3-5 min max. sit in front of the tank the whole time food is offered. it will stress the fish at first but it will work eventually. it takes patience. its really easy to just give in and turn of the lights and walk away at feeding time. btw you also have a juvi fish too. in the wild they would act as you are describing to survive.


----------

